# San Francisco area breeders?



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there,

Any SF breeders out there? I'm getting my tank ready for my first betta (cycling as I type). I'd love to support a local breeder instead of a petstore. And it would be great to avoid shipping of possible. 

I love half moons, deltas, EEs, and plakats. Not a big fan of double tails. Flexible on color. Purple would be awesome. Personality a must. I'm happy to answer any questions you may have about my setup, and to accept advice you may have on improvement.

If you have fish that will be ready to sell in the next few weeks, let me know. I'm on the peninsula, willing to drive an hourish.

Thanks!

PS- I'm also open to suggestions of stores where one can buy healthy bettas! Most of the fish I see at Petco and Petsmart aren't looking to good. (except one, that got away......)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

This page may help find some SF breeders


----------



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

